# Brewer's Gold Hops In Australia?



## sinkas (8/10/07)

Hi all,
I woud like to get hold of 200g of brewre's gold hops, anyone have some or know where i could get em?

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (8/10/07)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> I woud like to get hold of 200g of brewre's gold hops, anyone have some or know where i could get em?
> 
> Cheers.




Just cleared customs & we should have them available by the end of this week  

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (8/10/07)

Ross said:


> Just cleared customs & we should have them available by the end of this week
> 
> cheers Ross



Well done Ross, I'll have to work on a De Ranke XX Bitter clone.


----------



## MHB (8/10/07)

As it appears appropriate to advertise in any thread!

Got plenty; had them in stock for several months.

German Grown Northern Brewer 06 crop Alpha 9.9%, ~7 cents a gram

For 200g, vac-packed
$16.20 delivered to WA

MHB


----------



## Ross (8/10/07)

MHB said:


> As it appears appropriate to advertise in any thread!
> 
> Got plenty; had them in stock for several months.
> 
> ...



It is totally appropriate (according to Dane) to answer a direct query in any thread  Sinkas asked if it was available & I told him.

I didn't notice him asking about Northern Brewer though  - Bye the way... interesting that your European NB '06 stock is 9.9%. Ours is 6.6% with 9.9% being the previous seasons (05) stock. :unsure: You may want to double check.

Cheers Ross


----------



## MHB (8/10/07)

Oops

Brewers gold is 5%

Sorry about that - posting between customers, have to be a bit more careful.

MHB


----------



## T.D. (8/10/07)

MHB said:


> Sorry about that - posting between customers, have to be a bit more careful.
> 
> MHB



MHB, you may have made a freudian slip! Looks as if Northern Brewer is considered a substitute for Brewer's Gold - http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter5-3.html


----------



## Millet Man (8/10/07)

T.D. said:


> MHB, you may have made a freudian slip! Looks as if Northern Brewer is considered a substitute for Brewer's Gold - http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter5-3.html



Brewer Gold was also recommended by Bintani as a replacement for POR when supply dried up a few months ago, our current stock is 7.9% I think.

Funny but I don't miss the POR........

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## Jim_Levet (8/10/07)

T.D. said:


> MHB, you may have made a freudian slip! Looks as if Northern Brewer is considered a substitute for Brewer's Gold - http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter5-3.html



Thanks for the tip TD, I was looking at a recipe that mentioned Brewer's Gold, I think I will use some Northern Brewer instead, plus I should only need to use 1/2 as much. That has made my day & got the week off to a flying start!
Thanks again
James


----------



## Ross (12/10/07)

The European Brewers Gold arrived today. This is the hop used exclusively in Crouch Vales Brewers Gold :wub: , which won Champion Beer at the GBBF 2 years running '05/06. To say it compares with Northern Brewer in flavour, is way off the mark IMHO - but maybe that's the USA version, I don't know. As far as I'm aware, at this stage, we have the only current season crop available. "High Resin gives well balanced bitterness, fruity spicy character"

Brewing a Summer Ale 1st free day next week - Can't wait to try it.



Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (15/10/07)

Using these hops tomorrow, for my 1st attempt at making something close to Crouchvales Brewers Gold.

Brewers Gold Summer Ale. 
English Summer Ale

Type: All Grain
Date: 16/10/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (mash) Misc
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.2 EBC) Grain 90.38 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.62 % 
35.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 29.1 IBU 
90.00 gm Brewer's Gold [5.00 %] (2 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer American Ale (DCL #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.13 % 
Bitterness: 32.7 IBU 
Est Color: 7.8 EBC Color: Color 
Mash at 64c - Single infusion Batch sparge

cheers Ross


----------



## /// (15/10/07)

Are they one of the new dwarf varieties coming onto the market?


----------



## winkle (15/10/07)

Ross said:


> Using these hops tomorrow, for my 1st attempt at making something close to Crouchvales Brewers Gold.
> 
> Brewers Gold Summer Ale.
> English Summer Ale
> ...



Sounds really good Ross. I'm keen to try these hops, looks like I'll have to put another order in earlier than I'd planned B)


----------



## Ross (15/10/07)

/// said:


> Are they one of the new dwarf varieties coming onto the market?




No Scotty, they are a "tall" variety. Been around since 1934. 
Would appear they've generally been considered a bittering hop, but that was probably because the Europeans wern't too keen on the resinous American style hops. I'd never really heard much about them before Crouch Vale produced their excellent Ales using them. They smell beautiful - will be interesting to see how well they go...

cheers Ross


----------



## sjc (16/10/07)

Ross said:


> No Scotty, they are a "tall" variety. Been around since 1934.
> Would appear they've generally been considered a bittering hop, but that was probably because the Europeans wern't too keen on the resinous American style hops. I'd never really heard much about them before Crouch Vale produced their excellent Ales using them. They smell beautiful - will be interesting to see how well they go...
> 
> cheers Ross


Hi Ross
hows the brew coming along today? With 90 g of the brewers gold at 2 mins you should get a pretty good aroma hit.
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Ross (16/10/07)

Dont ask :angry: $$%[email protected]%^@#$ It's been a brew day from hell!!! 

First, split my head open on the tap, then had 2 bottles of gas run out & spent 45 mins getting refills mid boil. Then took the fermenter tap out to clean & forgot to replace it, resulting in 15L of my summer ale now in a lake around my brew rig. 
Got a Roggenbier now running into the kettle - with my luck today, it'll probably end up being the sparge from hell...  

Will brew 3 tomorrow to catch back up  

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (16/10/07)

Ouch on the head  

Its probably for the best losing that beer... it will give you a chance to move some of the Brewer's Gold to dry hopping instead of all at 2 min


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/10/07)

Ross said:


> First, split my head open on the tap,



What did the tap do to deserve the Liverpool Kiss?  

Warren -


----------



## sjc (16/10/07)

Hi Ross
oh, bummer. Sorry to hear that Ross.
Regards
Stephen.


----------



## winkle (16/10/07)

Eeek, good luck with the Roggenbier, mate. I thought things like that only happened to me  .
Hope my bitter is trouble free this arvo.


----------



## Duff (16/10/07)

Ross said:


> Using these hops tomorrow, for my 1st attempt at making something close to Crouchvales Brewers Gold.
> 
> Brewers Gold Summer Ale.
> English Summer Ale
> ...




Ross,

A couple of websites I've read and yourself state that Crouch Vale use Brewers Gold exclusively in their golden ale.

Why then with the Amarillo? Wouldn't a 100% addition be best to get a feel for the hop?

Cheers.


----------



## Ross (16/10/07)

Duff said:


> Ross,
> 
> A couple of websites I've read and yourself state that Crouch Vale use Brewers Gold exclusively in their golden ale.
> 
> ...




Duff,

I toyed with straight BG, but its a fairly aggresive bittering hop from what i've read, whereas the BG beer I had in the UK was gorgeous.
From my investigations, I believe they use a single large addition of BG at the end, but I can't believe a commercial brewery would add the volume necessary (5% AA) to achieve this, so since the same brewery do a few Amarillo ales, i took a punt that they may use this for bittering (certainly tastes like it may). In the end I dropped the bittering amount & split the Brewers Gold to 15 mins & 2 mins as below.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.2 EBC) Grain 90.38 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.62 % 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Brewer's Gold [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Brewer's Gold [5.00 %] (2 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer American Ale (DCL #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (16/10/07)

Ross said:


> I toyed with straight BG, but its a fairly aggresive bittering hop from what i've read, whereas the BG beer I had in the UK was gorgeous.
> From my investigations, I believe they use a single large addition of BG at the end, but I can't believe a commercial brewery would add the volume necessary (5% AA) to achieve this, so since the same brewery do a few Amarillo ales, i took a punt that they may use this for bittering (certainly tastes like it may). In the end I dropped the bittering amount & split the Brewers Gold to 15 mins & 2 mins as below.



Thanks. I guess then it might best be treated like Columbus.

Might give some a try with 100% MO from 20min.

Cheers.


----------



## roger mellie (16/10/07)

Unlucky Rossco

You realise however this does give hope to us 'mortals' - knowing that the 'pro's' do have brew days from hell aswell.

Maybe akin to Tiger Woods having a Shank on the first tee - doesnt happen very often - but the 'amateurs' amongst us can connect.

There is hope for us.

RM


----------



## Jim_Levet (22/10/07)

Ross said:


> No Scotty, they are a "tall" variety. Been around since 1934.
> Would appear they've generally been considered a bittering hop, but that was probably because the Europeans wern't too keen on the resinous American style hops. I'd never really heard much about them before Crouch Vale produced their excellent Ales using them. They smell beautiful - will be interesting to see how well they go...
> 
> cheers Ross



Were the Brewer's Gold the root stock from which Pride Of Ringwood was developed?

James


----------



## Ross (22/10/07)

Jim_Levet said:


> Were the Brewer's Gold the root stock from which Pride Of Ringwood was developed?
> 
> James



Hi James,

No, POR is a 2nd generation cross between a wild Tasmanian Hop and the old English hop called "Pride of Kent"

cheers Ross


----------



## Jim_Levet (22/10/07)

Ross said:


> Hi James,
> 
> No, POR is a 2nd generation cross between a wild Tasmanian Hop and the old English hop called "Pride of Kent"
> 
> cheers Ross



Have you tried these "wild" hops yet Ross? Sounds like a bit of fun. Does anybody stock them, or should I look on ebay for a cutting?
James


----------



## T.D. (26/10/07)

Now there's a thought James... Maybe a "wild hop hunt" is in order???  

I have some semi-wild hops at the moment - I planted some in the ground and then went away for a few weeks. Maybe I should let them go totally feral and corner the market??? :lol:


----------



## Jim_Levet (28/10/07)

T.D. said:


> Now there's a thought James... Maybe a "wild hop hunt" is in order???
> 
> I have some semi-wild hops at the moment - I planted some in the ground and then went away for a few weeks. Maybe I should let them go totally feral and corner the market??? :lol:



TD - If you know what type of hops they are, then they're not really wild are they? It would be interesting to know whether there are any "wild" hop types available, or maybe POR is as close as we get? I guess there must be some growing wild somewhere in the hop growing regions Of NZ, Tas & Vic, might be time for a road trip during the next harvest. I wonder if we could consider them Organic? How do you work out the alphas on your home-grown hops TD?
Catch Ya
James


----------



## Ross (28/10/07)

Jim_Levet said:


> Have you tried these "wild" hops yet Ross? Sounds like a bit of fun. Does anybody stock them, or should I look on ebay for a cutting?
> James



Hi Jim,

Sorry, only just noticed your question...

Not tried any wild hops & never seen any either. I guess if you can find some & then rub them in the palms of your hands, you should get a good idea of the aroma they'll give off. Would be a fun experiment if anyone has access to some.

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (28/10/07)

Ross said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Sorry, only just noticed your question...
> 
> ...




You could probably drive to places where wild hops grow in SE Qld within 40 min of your place Ross. They grow around the Great Dividing Range, have a pinkish foliage and flowers, don't think I'd use them in Beer.

Screwy


----------



## altstart (28/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> You could probably drive to places where wild hops grow in SE Qld within 40 min of your place Ross. They grow around the Great Dividing Range, have a pinkish foliage and flowers, don't think I'd use them in Beer.
> 
> Screwy



:lol: 
Hey Screwy
If the unavailability of commercial hops drives the price up too much I can imagine armies of desperate brewers tearing the great dividing range apart in their quest to brew beer. On the serious side I think it could well lead to a healthy increase in the home cultivation of hops.

Cheers Altstart


----------



## sinkas (2/11/07)

Well, I am just drinking a pint of Crouch Vale Brewer's gold, that a mate was kind enough to bring back from 'Blighty. I was wondering, Ross, where does the honey type flavour come from? 

Aroma is a bit subdued from the bottle, but the hop flavour is really good, 
I am trying to culture what looked like yeast at the bottle of the bottle


----------



## sinkas (4/11/07)

Bump,


----------



## Ross (4/11/07)

sinkas said:


> Well, I am just drinking a pint of Crouch Vale Brewer's gold, that a mate was kind enough to bring back from 'Blighty. I was wondering, Ross, where does the honey type flavour come from?
> 
> Aroma is a bit subdued from the bottle, but the hop flavour is really good,
> I am trying to culture what looked like yeast at the bottle of the bottle



Sorry Sinkas, missed your question.

I find that MO can give quite a honeyed sweetness, but I'm pretty sure CV use at least 50% lager malt, so maybe UK lager malt has some of these properties, I don't know - I might give it a go. Not having had a Brewers Gold in 2 years though I can't really comment, as I don't honestly remember whether it had a honeyed sweetness or not from the cask - Maybe Kook can remember?
Let me know how you go with the yeast, if successfull I might get a few bottles sent over.

Cheers Ross


----------



## kevnlis (4/11/07)

I am currently growing this variety:

http://www.paghat.com/hop.html

It is going quite well despite being native to Europe and Asia. Have not done an aroma or bittering test on them yet but they are readily available from alot of gardening centres.


----------



## winkle (4/11/07)

Now I've got some of these suckers, I'm working on a Belgian style IPA hopefully something like De Ranke's XX Bitter - 100% Pilsner malt, hops Brewers Gold and Hallertau in 3 additions, 6.2 ABV, IBUs around 70 - according to M. Jackson.

Belgian IPA

5kg BB Pils malt
0.5kg BB Wheat malt
1tsp Calcium sulphate
Single infusion mash at 67 C
25gm Hallertau NZ aroma (60min)
30gm Brewers Gold (15min)
1/2 Whirfloc tablet (15min)
25gm Brewers Gold (5min)
10gm crushed Corriander seeds (5min)
2 X S-33 packets
Ferment ~ 21C

Maybe it could use some additional Brewers Gold as a dry hop addition? Possibly up the wheat a bit to try and carry the hops?
Should end up around 50 IBUs and 7% ABV as it stands.


----------



## Jim_Levet (11/11/07)

I just got a 1/2kilo of Brewers Gold pellets delivered, so I will have some in the kettle later this evening. The wild hops seem very interesting. Next time I head up the bush I will ask Pat at the Faulconbridge HBS if he knows of where they grow in the Blue Mountains. I think I already know his answer  
James


----------



## T.D. (11/11/07)

Jim_Levet said:


> I just got a 1/2kilo of Brewers Gold pellets delivered, so I will have some in the kettle later this evening. The wild hops seem very interesting. Next time I head up the bush I will ask Pat at the Faulconbridge HBS if he knows of where they grow in the Blue Mountains. I think I already know his answer
> James



G'day James, is that where you got the Brewers Gold? I noticed ND Brewing has them available at the moment ($25/500g from memory - not a bad deal). I'm tempted to give these a try at some stage. A mate of mine used them in an Aussie Pale Ale style beer and he reckons they worked really well!

Good luck with the wild hop hunt! If I was Pat I'd point you towards his shop's hop fridge! :lol:


----------



## Jim_Levet (11/11/07)

T.D
You are spot on, $25 well spent. I reckon Pat will point to the back door of his shop & tell me "they are out there somewhere!" He has a nice view from the shop, but maybe too close in bush fire season. 

I spotted in your signature that you are doing a side by side Nottingham Dry & Liquid yeast comparison, any joy there yet? I brewed a few dark beers on the White Labs Nottingham a few months ago. Good, user friendly yeast. I posted a question on AHB about it but didn't get an answer.
James


----------



## T.D. (11/11/07)

Jim_Levet said:


> T.D
> You are spot on, $25 well spent. I reckon Pat will point to the back door of his shop & tell me "they are out there somewhere!" He has a nice view from the shop, but maybe too close in bush fire season.
> 
> I spotted in your signature that you are doing a side by side Nottingham Dry & Liquid yeast comparison, any joy there yet? I brewed a few dark beers on the White Labs Nottingham a few months ago. Good, user friendly yeast. I posted a question on AHB about it but didn't get an answer.
> James



Yeah, It was/is quite an interesting experiment James - I brewed a double batch so the wort is identical, I pitched and bottled the beers at the same time and the fermenters sat next to each other in the same conditions the whole time. The two beers finished just one point different in FG so it should make for a fairly good comparison. Based on taste tests from the fermenter I must say I preferred the flavour from the liquid Nottingham version. It seemed to have a much more robust and "meaty" flavour, with a richer mouthfeel. The dry version was similar but just seemed "weak" by comparison. It will be interesting to see how they compare once carbed up and chilled down. I'll post a detailed rundown when I get a chance to taste the final result!


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/11/07)

T.D. said:


> must say I preferred the flavour from the liquid Nottingham version. It seemed to have a much more robust and "meaty" flavour, with a richer mouthfeel. The dry version was similar but just seemed "weak" by comparison. It will be interesting to see how they compare once carbed up and chilled down. I'll post a detailed rundown when I get a chance to taste the final result!



Hey T.D. you did the liquid vs. dry Nottingham? 

Well done! :super: be interested to hear your findings as the beers round out some more.

Warren -


----------



## cleaninglady (12/4/10)

Ross said:


> Just cleared customs & we should have them available by the end of this week
> 
> cheers Ross


@Ross , i just wanted to ask...do i need to be a Retailer to import hops or can anyone do it ?

cheers

cL


----------



## Wolfy (12/4/10)

cleaninglady said:


> @Ross , i just wanted to ask...do i need to be a Retailer to import hops or can anyone do it ?


If you mean "order via mail order from the USA (or UK)" then a search will show you that numerous people here have done that without problem.
If you mean "import in bulk lots" ... well, I'll have to less Ross answer that.


----------



## Ross (12/4/10)

cleaninglady said:


> @Ross , i just wanted to ask...do i need to be a Retailer to import hops or can anyone do it ?
> 
> cheers
> 
> cL




CL, anyone can import hops, but you are restricted to pellets & plugs. Hop flowers (from NZ excepted) cannot be imported by the public.

Cheers Ross


----------



## cleaninglady (19/4/10)

Ross said:


> CL, anyone can import hops, but you are restricted to pellets & plugs. Hop flowers (from NZ excepted) cannot be imported by the public.
> 
> Cheers Ross


a week later but thanks Ross ! it certainly looks a cheaper option.

cL


----------

